# Member-to-Be!



## Southpaw (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks to those who responded to me yesterday about Worldmark satisfaction versus what I see at wmowners.com.

Thanks to this forum, i also got some target prices so I could evaluate deals.

I successfully won an eBay auction from timeshareangels.  It is only for 6K points per year, but there were banked points.  The seller wanted reimbursement for the banked points and that was fine.  I confirmed it before I bid.  Even so, the final cost was 26 cents per point for the initial acquisition and, as all of you know, the MF is very low.  So, I'm really happy!

I would not have been able to successfully get this had it not been for all of you.  Thank you!!!!

Betty


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 1, 2014)

Wow. So under $1600 total cost for a 6k? That is a great steal. Welcome to the Club!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 1, 2014)

I believe it was this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WorldMark-B...51600941972?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3a9495b394

$1600 plus $299 RTF plus $566.10 for the banked points. To the OP: You can usually get OTU credits for around 7.5 cents each. The banked points on this one cost more (9.4 cents) because at 6,000, it's a smaller contract and has the same MF as a 7500 credit contract.


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 1, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes, agreed - congratulations! I think you did well and it definitely gets you into the system and you can definitely learn more about the system from the inside!

Enjoy!


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 2, 2014)

Welcome to WorldMark.  Hopefully you will enjoy it as much as we do.


----------



## Southpaw (Aug 2, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> I believe it was this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WorldMark-B...51600941972?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3a9495b394
> 
> $1600 plus $299 RTF plus $566.10 for the banked points. To the OP: You can usually get OTU credits for around 7.5 cents each. The banked points on this one cost more (9.4 cents) because at 6,000, it's a smaller contract and has the same MF as a 7500 credit contract.



I can't seem to get a link, but it was $1725 with 12,000 banked points.  My math was:

$1725 + $299 RTF + $556.10 for first 6K + $139.03 for 1st qtr of 2nd 6K + $417.09 that I will pay until the next anniv = $3136.24  /  12000 = 0.26 

Regarding on-going MF, they are still low in terms of out-of-pocket, so the risk is not much.  Hopefully, I will add to the contract and bring the per point cost down. 

Betty


----------



## Southpaw (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks to all who welcomed me!   I'm really excited and, now that I'm in the system I can get to know it.

Betty


----------



## presley (Aug 2, 2014)

Southpaw said:


> Hopefully, I will add to the contract and bring the per point cost down.



Don't be in a hurry to add on.  I know it is very tempting because it is such a useful system.  Owners rent their credits to each other at the cost of MFs.  Why pay a couple thousand upfront to end up paying the same MFs if you don't need to?  Of course, that depends on how much you use your account and how.  If you always book high demand stuff 13 months in advance, it is much easier to have your own mega supply of credits.

There are so many specials between inventory specials, Monday madness and bonus time that if you tend to book short stays on shorter notice, it's a savings to pay cash and not use the credits/housekeeping tokens.  Give yourself at least a year to use the system and figure out what works best for you.


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 2, 2014)

presley said:


> Don't be in a hurry to add on.  I know it is very tempting because it is such a useful system.  Owners rent their credits to each other at the cost of MFs.  Why pay a couple thousand upfront to end up paying the same MFs if you don't need to?  Of course, that depends on how much you use your account and how.  If you always book high demand stuff 13 months in advance, it is much easier to have your own mega supply of credits.
> 
> There are so many specials between inventory specials, Monday madness and bonus time that if you tend to book short stays on shorter notice, it's a savings to pay cash and not use the credits/housekeeping tokens.  Give yourself at least a year to use the system and figure out what works best for you.



I think this is very good advice. There is a lot to learn... what the right level of credits is... one account or two and the reasons for it, etc. 

Enjoy!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 2, 2014)

Plus YOU live in NJ --- the wrong side of the country for many of the Worldmark resorts. 

I know - I own Shell Vacation Resorts and the closest Shell resort is in NH - at almost the Canadian border. It is my relatives who have been moving to the Western USA. They seem to come East less and less each year. So, I started getting them together to do a FUN thing out West.

So, chill on buying more Worldmark points unless you are not disclosing your real locale.


----------



## Southpaw (Aug 2, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Plus YOU live in NJ --- the wrong side of the country for many of the Worldmark resorts.
> 
> I know - I own Shell Vacation Resorts and the closest Shell resort is in NH - at almost the Canadian border. It is my relatives who have been moving to the Western USA. They seem to come East less and less each year. So, I started getting them together to do a FUN thing out West.
> 
> So, chill on buying more Worldmark points unless you are not disclosing your real locale.



Good point about NJ, vacationhopeful.  Luckily, i have more than 600K FF miles and am still earning more because I travel a lot for business.  

I have a similar strategy to you.  I have family in the SF area.  My hope is to visit them when I am out there and, maybe, ask them to join me from time to time at one of the locations. 

But, as you said, I need to hold off on more until I see how this strategy works!

Betty


----------



## Southpaw (Oct 15, 2014)

After about two and a half months, this finally closed yesterday.  I went online last night and booked a long weekend in Florida at the end of January.  I'm really excited about it!


----------



## LLW (Oct 16, 2014)

Southpaw said:


> After about two and a half months, this finally closed yesterday.  I went online last night and booked a long weekend in Florida at the end of January.  I'm really excited about it!



Where in Florida? Orlando-Reunion is on Inventory Special at 5.6 cents per credit (cheaper than your maintenance fees so better than using credits), including housekeeping, for December, and there are some Bonus Times available in October, and probably more coming up in the winter months. Your cancellation deadline is 30 days before, so you do have some time to study up on wmowners.com, and the Club Guidelines on the Club web site, and change if you want.

Welcome to WM!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, WHERE in Florida? 

Most of us from the NJ area hide in Pompano Beach by the end of January? 

Plus the months of February and March ... but we all plan these travels 13 months out during ARP booking window.


----------

